# May be Getting New Horse!!HELP!!



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It helps to know what you want it for. But just looking at them, I'd say my favorite is the last one and I really don't like number two.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Second to last one.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess you are wanting a TB? What are you going to do with he/she? More info please!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree with spyder.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Try them all!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i am looking for a dressage hunter jumper eventing and crosscountry prospect if not already trained in some of them. ihave a friends Tb and my mom is thinking about buying her but i want to look around first
i will try to get a pic of my friends TB and get it on here as soon as possible.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

The first mare is in foal.. So, if you don't want a foal, I wouldn't get her.. especailly if you haven't had one before. 
The second one looks very underweight to me... well, not nessecarily pony but just too thin.. he also has a bit of a swayback..
The third mare looks kind of ribby, but it's a bad pic so I can't see. Are TBs uaully built like this? (I'm not very familiar with them.. Our barn has only ever had two and one was only there for a month) She definately looks under-muscled, too.. :\ Also, you've said you were using them for jumpers, eventing, XC.. it says she's a dressage horse, better on flat, so.. :\
I like the last one as you can continue to train her into whatever you like..


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

the third one gives most info and a video. I don't buy the reason why they are selling her. She is too small? Also even with lots of training $3,000 is too much. However she is cute and probably worth a look but I wouldn't pay more than maybe $1200. Without more info and videos I would say call owners, talk to them and when possible go look first hand.

Also a known horse may be better than a gamble on one you don't know.

I suspect there is more going on with the one that has the video than they are saying.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well Bred Trakehner Broodmare | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
this is another horse that i am thinking about. what do you think?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

HorsesHorses08 said:


> Well Bred Trakehner Broodmare | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
> this is another horse that i am thinking about. what do you think?


Yes, very well bred.

Sire--

Rdiger - Trakehner Stallion

My question is ...why was she never shown?

Worth a look see for sure.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I like the mare, but I have to wonder why she is just a broodmare, I didn't see any riding history. could she be unsound?


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I really like the Trakehner mare! But for that price I have a feeling she may be unsound for riding...it would be awesome if I were wrong though! And out of the 4 TB's you posted I like the last one...I don't buy the story about the 3rd one...about the horse being too small...I'd bet the horse is a big hot head/crazy. Just my gut feeling though. Keep us posted about the trakehner though.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I really like the first and last ones; but what is your experience level, and what are you wanting to do with the horse?


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

The first is in foal.
The second made me feel slightly sick.
The third....you said you wanted a jumper.
The fourth is sold.
The last one. I like her. But as others have said, is she even sound to ride?

I like the third and the Trakener best.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i have some experiance and i can stay on a horse really well. i want a horse that is going to be a project and is not going to be a push button. i had a bad experiance where my mare reared straight up and i stayed on but i lost my ballance when she turned to run and this can only make me a better rider with horses like this. and she is not small. she is a 16.2 16.3 TB who is a retired race horse.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

don't know if you are partial to chestnuts but this guy looks cute, sounds legit, (2 babies in 2 years!)
not sure how far that is from you though
Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, Pennsylvania, Waterford


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

I really like the bay gelding.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is a another one but might be too far, really like this one
Thoroughbred Horse For Sale, Virginia, lexington


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a lesson tomorrow night and we are going to look at the mare then!
we'll see about some of the other ones i posted buit if you guys want i can post the other ones i found??!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Horses...
I think out of all that I looked at I would Place the 3 yr old at the top of the list.
The Trakehner is nice looking but as mentioned...Why? is the dicipline listed as "Broodmare"
I would do as one other person said and look at as many horses as you can.
I also agree with the one being a bit suspicious...
If I were going to get another horse I would do some serious looking around...more more more...prospects...
Not sure how you can get to see all of them, but I would look at as many as you can.
The more the better and try not to let your heart get in the way..easier said then done...LOL
keep looking.....
Half Pass...
PS...are you really partial to TB's???
What about some other types of Warm Bloods???


----------



## Angel Eyes (Jul 8, 2009)

this is what i did i asked my trainer to look what she can find for me and,

1. she asked me - what kind of riding i wanted to do with the hosre?
2. what hight will be best for me? (so i used some of her horses to see what hight i wanted)
3. she asked me - what price i was willing to pay for a horse?
4. she shopped around, and rode some of the horses,she found one she thought i would like and looks perfect for me, she asked the owner if she can bring him to her stables, in that way i can see how he is in new settings with new sounds and smells,
i took him for a ride and a few jumps and she took pictures of me on him to see how i look on him(silly i know).

and thats what i did and it work for me, i love my new horse.


----------

